# Mommy Jobs Online



## CKB (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking for remote orthopedic coding positions and saw Mommy Jobs Online, does anyone know if this is a scam?  Or do they really have positions?


----------



## cordelia (Oct 1, 2014)

For me, personally, when looking for remote positions, I check indeed, or send my resume to reputable companies, such as Precyse, Pyramid, Maxim, KForce (HIMagine), Lexicode, etc. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## CKB (Nov 3, 2014)

Great thank you!


----------

